# how to clean or remove raw-hides off my couch/sofa help



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hi, i have a pit bull that loves to chew raw-hides. she loves to chew them until they are dripping wet and soft. when this happens the rawhide rubs against my sofa and couch and ends up all over it. the rawhide drys up and sticks to the couch or sofa a really tough gum. my couch/sofa is almost like a suede material. how can i clean this mess up and save my sofa.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww lol/.... i honestly dont know, and i dont mean to laugh, but u gotta admit that is kinda fuuny  im sure somone on here can help u


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to undress my sofa and toss the covering in the wash, can you get the material off?


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

thats the thing i dont know how to its like dried up like gum and stuck to it. do i use water to soften it. i dont want to try something and then ruin it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe spray it with furniture or carpet cleaner (a lot) and see if that softens it up after it soaks a bit? you can always just get a couch cover if it gets stained or marked up.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yea ill try that. i was trying to Google how to clean rawhide in gerneral but nothing came up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! Sorry but this is the greatest part of owning dogs lol.. What kind of material is your couch? if it just a normal material ( not like suede) then any furniture cleaner should remove it but it may have to soak and you will possibly end up with a bit of off colored spot. I give my dogs their bones outside or in a crate.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

I did carpet and upholstery cleaning for over 8 years, and I would be VERY Careful on anything you put on it. Pull the sofa out and in the a small corner in the back test whatever you are using to see if the color will bleed out. What I would do is go to a grocery store pick up a soft vegetable brush and some ammonia mix the ammonia about 1 to 4 with water (1part ammonia to 4 parts water) and lightly mist it onto the spot you are cleaning. Using the brush push it straight into the fabric and slightly rotate it about a quarter of a turn, and repeat over and over again. I WOULD NOT simply put the brush on the fabric and start scrubbing until you can see how much the fabric can handle. Also on suede WATER IS NOT YOUR FRIEND try to keep this as dry as possible. If this doesn't work let me know I have other methods. Remember TO TEST in a small unnoticeable area on the sofa FIRST!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

they make swede cleaner that would probably work it might take a few times to get it to come up but I would try the above first then if that doesnt work resort to suede cleaner and get ready to be irritated on how long it takes to remove oh and a couch cover would be a good investment.


----------

